# anyone does a visa run in the next few days?



## cmaroke (Jun 21, 2009)

hey guys

im a brit i need to do a visa run pretty soon - likewithin the next 5 days!! was wondering is there anyone out there also in the same position and wouldn't mind me tagging along?? i would contribute to petrol etc of course... 

im a nice girl - good to have a chat with on the long drive!! and i've done the run before so i kind of know how it works..

take care everyone!!! 
Ella


----------



## jessil (Jun 21, 2009)

hi.... 

visa run to hatta border... if you want.. we can go for a long drive and you can finish your visa run.. n i can enjoy my photography ... hatta mountains..


----------



## cmaroke (Jun 21, 2009)

jessil said:


> hi....
> 
> visa run to hatta border... if you want.. we can go for a long drive and you can finish your visa run.. n i can enjoy my photography ... hatta mountains..


yeah that sounds great!! when were u thinking??


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

cmaroke said:


> yeah that sounds great!! when were u thinking??


With no disrepect to the other poster, you should be wary of accepting lifts from men that you don't know. Whilst Dubai is a pretty safe place, you must still take basic precautions regarding your safety.

Better safe than sorry.

-


----------



## cmaroke (Jun 21, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> With no disrepect to the other poster, you should be wary of accepting lifts from men that you don't know. Whilst Dubai is a pretty safe place, you must still take basic precautions regarding your safety.
> 
> Better safe than sorry.
> 
> -


thanks hun - i didnt even realise it was a man.


----------



## jessil (Jun 21, 2009)

Guys come on... v r here to make friends.. not for any hunky punky stufff.. atleast im not for that......

i go to hatta, oman n all atleast once in a month... n dubai is always safe... 

if you still wanna go.. pls send me e-mail to [email protected].

cheers..

jess


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

jessil said:


> Guys come on... v r here to make friends.. not for any hunky punky stufff.. atleast im not for that......
> 
> i go to hatta, oman n all atleast once in a month... n dubai is always safe...
> 
> ...



Any woman should always be careful. That is common sense and Dubai is NOT always safe as anyone should know from keeping up with the news here.

-


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

lol hahaha


----------



## Steve86 (Jun 3, 2009)

im not doing one in the next few days but if anyone is doing one around the 12th of july please let me know!


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

hey HEY cmaroke,

I can take you to the visa border... we can take pictures and also have a fun time doing things that you only dream of! Don't mind the shovel and the chainsaw in the trunk


----------



## hol2412 (Jun 6, 2009)

mazdaRX8 said:


> hey HEY cmaroke,
> 
> I can take you to the visa border... we can take pictures and also have a fun time doing things that you only dream of! Don't mind the shovel and the chainsaw in the trunk


Sounds like the perfect trip!!!!


----------



## cmaroke (Jun 21, 2009)

mazdaRX8 said:


> hey HEY cmaroke,
> 
> I can take you to the visa border... we can take pictures and also have a fun time doing things that you only dream of! Don't mind the shovel and the chainsaw in the trunk


LOL drop me a email at cmaroke at gmail dot com if that was a serious offer!!


----------



## levlinm (Jun 20, 2009)

cmaroke said:


> LOL drop me a email at cmaroke at gmail dot com if that was a serious offer!!


Its none of my business and no offense to mazdaRX8 but Cmaroke..but really...!!
Do you really think thats wise ??


----------



## cmaroke (Jun 21, 2009)

haha... i know, i know :S

thanks you guys for your concern xxx


----------



## jessil (Jun 21, 2009)

levlinm said:


> Its none of my business and no offense to mazdaRX8 but Cmaroke..but really...!!
> Do you really think thats wise ??


hehehe


----------



## levlinm (Jun 20, 2009)

cmaroke said:


> haha... i know, i know :S
> 
> thanks you guys for your concern xxx


Hey...it your call at the end of the day...but I've been in this country long enuff to tell you to be careful..


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

levlinm said:


> Hey...it your call at the end of the day...but I've been in this country long enuff to tell you to be careful..


hahaha..... this thread made me laugh hard...... hehe..... 

I have a friend whose visit visa is running out? can he do visa run to renew it?


----------



## cmaroke (Jun 21, 2009)

depends on the nationality...


----------



## lloydwickham (Dec 30, 2009)

I am off tomorrow on a Visa Run, I have dropped you an Email 

Drop me a line if you would care to join me


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Llloyd... really, 2009??? Do you think they are still doing visa runs?? Dredging old thread.... There was a recent visa run thread that is still on the front page of threads for dubai.


----------



## lloydwickham (Dec 30, 2009)

cmaroke said:


> LOL drop me a email at cmaroke at gmail dot com if that was a serious offer!!



I did Email but it bounces


Just realised ORIGINAL POST 2009!!!!


----------

